# Newbie here



## sethjones (May 16, 2014)

Hello everyone,

This is my first year participating in the Morel craze. I love mushrooms and love nature even more, can't believe I haven't done this before. I went out yesterday with my friend for 3 hours and had the time of my. Came away with about a dozen Morels. I reside in Carver County and from my research and reading other posts, I am finding out we may still be a week away (depending on the weather) from the morels truely popping. I am planning on heading out again this weekend and seeing what I can find. Any experts/specialists have any advice for a novice like myself?


----------



## sethjones (May 16, 2014)

Haul from yesterday. Had a lot of fun, thanks for the information everyone. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152199804018871&amp;set=pcb.10152199804278871&amp;type=1&amp;theater


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

WTG Seth! Keep poundin' the woods. The next 10 days are precious--use them wisely. Push yourself, 6, 7, 8 hours a day. As H.D. Thoreau would advise, "suck all the marrow out of life." Now is the time. 365 days until next time, so make it count. Keep us posted.


----------

